# Does anyone here have Max Von Stephanitz book?



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I was thinking of picking it up today and was wondering if it has any modern application


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

get it....I have a really really old copy plus a kindle copy

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, read it. I was really impressed by the depth of knowledge of everything dog.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you, just put in the order


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> get it....I have a really really old copy plus a kindle copy
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,

Is there any difference between the hard copy and the kindle copy?

Thanks!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have both two. Its been a while since I read either and i used the book more as I didn't have a Kindle then.i think it gives you a clear picture of what Max wanted the GSD to be. I personally love the pictures of his dogs playing w/ the kids and posed at choll desks. His stories of the various GSDs he had known were great. Loved his Horand stories. The pictures of the foundation breeds were really interesting.He talks about what herding breeds were worldwide at the time.


----------

